# Should I start riding?



## tb_97 (21 October 2013)

First of all I'm completely new to all this so apologies in advanced if I have things wrong. I'm a 16 year old guy. I would love to try horse riding and I'm really interested it, I'd love to go onto hunting eventually. I'm quite embarrassed about it though, telling my parents that I want to do it because I think it's seen as a girls thing. I'd want to meet new friends whilst doing it also but am worried that it will be all girls, I understand some men do hunting but I'm not sure.

I know a lot of commitment is needed for it and I am prepared to put the effort in. I love the idea of going on a weekend surrounded by other horse riders doing what everyone loves but am prepared for the cleaning out, looking after and learning that is needed.


----------



## hnmisty (21 October 2013)

Go for it!

As for riding being a "girly" sport... Just look at how many of the top riders are men


----------



## bellacharliejane (21 October 2013)

Go for it! Seriously loads of hunters and top riders are all guys. It's a fantastic and totally rewarding hobby for anybody, any gender any age


----------



## Tronniehead (23 October 2013)

I am in my 30s I started riding early last year. I am a girl by the way. When I started lessons there were equal girls and guys in my group and I think at one point more men. Start lessons I doubt you will be the only male in your class and if you are you won't be for long. Classmates come and go as you will see!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (23 October 2013)

You should go for it I always wonder why more men don't (got to be a bonus being surrounded by girls ? ). Just look at Jock Paget (doping scandal aside) didn't take him long to be up with the best in the world. I think quite a few guys come to horses later around your age and theres always guys at the local showjumping centre.


----------



## its_noodles (23 October 2013)

hnmisty said:



			Go for it!

As for riding being a "girly" sport... Just look at how many of the top riders are men 

Click to expand...

thats me u are taking bout, dr misty...


----------



## Kess (27 October 2013)

You should definitely start, I waited until I was 26 to start and regret that I waited that long. Your right that we're in the minority on most yards but don't let that put you off. Take a good sense of humour and don't take yourself too seriously and you'll be fine. 

Anyone who says its a 'girly' sport clearly hasn't been on a horse. I'm in the military and still love putting my opos on the back of a horse and seeing them get nervous. Get on with it!


----------



## Orangehorse (28 October 2013)

Look at the TV on Saturday - most of the jockeys are men!  Lots of dressage riders, eventers, show jumpers.  Jock Paget started riding 10 years ago and then won Badminton and Burghley this year. He obviously took it seriously and had good lessons and took in what he was told and applied it!  There are plenty of men riding, but then tend to be out and about rather than spending hours grooming and patting their horses!

If you went into Western Riding there is a far highter % of men taking part.  Must be the macho image of cowboys, although they are just as skilled as the dressage riders.

Good luck.  Finding a good school and teacher is a start.


----------



## Skib (28 October 2013)

You should definitely start. There were young men starting when I did. I know you want to go hunting  but my advice is to not hurry things. Schools seemed to put the young men on bigger horses and generally challenge them more than women. Putting some people off, they confessed to me. You dont have to do anything brave or spectacular to start with - just get your balance right first and enjoy yourself.


----------



## tb_97 (28 October 2013)

I completely understand about waiting to hunt, I have no plans of rushing into that. I just wanted to know if there was anything specific I should know about starting to ride that linked with that. There is a new riding school just opened up near my house so perhaps that is a sign I should start now..


----------



## NickMilner (28 October 2013)

Yep.  Go for it.  I'm a beginner myself and loving it.


----------



## caileag (28 October 2013)

If you have the time and money then have a couple of lessons a week (and the odd private). You' ll progress a lot quicker


----------



## hnmisty (30 October 2013)

its_noodles said:



			thats me u are taking bout, dr misty...


Click to expand...

Can I have your autograph then?


----------



## tb_97 (30 October 2013)

The more I talk (and write) about it, the more excited and eager I get. There is a riding school that has just opened near my house so.. perhaps that's a sign!


----------



## Doug (30 October 2013)

You should definitely start!

Go for a few lessons and see how you get on. I started 18 months ago with the intention of learning enough to go hacking whilst on holiday with my partner but I really enjoyed it. Don't be put off by the fact that there will mainly be girls there. That isn't a bad thing ;-)

Best advice would be to get a couple lessons under your belt. If you enjoy it then buy a helmet, jodhpurs and some short boots and keep going to the lessons. Don't assume it's an easy thing to do. Look at the top level athletes, they are much older than in other sports as it really does take years and years to be good.

Good luck!


----------



## Lofty (7 November 2013)

Hi mate

Definitely. I am a 38 year old guy and just getting back into riding after about 18-20 year break. I did my first jump ever last week about a foot high and was shaking with adrenaline afterwards. It is great fun, but probably wouldn't be riding and have my own horse again if it wasn't for my daughter riding and taking her to shows. Just being around her pony was enough to get me started again.

I used to ride a lot as a kid, from around 12 to my early 20's or so, so I know what how you feel about being the only guy.

Incidentally, I got chatting to a chap at a show a couple of weeks ago. He has been riding for two years, he started when he was 49!

Go for it, have fun and enjoy.....


----------



## NickMilner (7 November 2013)

Yep, I've just started and I'm *ahem* 44.


----------



## Lofty (7 November 2013)

Fair play.... I love it. 

I am trying to crack cantering at the mo, finding it a bit tough. Looking forward to doing a few shows next year, and competing against my 14 year old daughter.

I would recommend it to anyone particularly guys as that is the theme of this thread, whether that is ownership and riding five times a week, or a half hour lesson a fortnight. Just don't give up after your first few lessons chaps, keep going and you'll enjoy it more ands more.

If an overweight lump like me can do it (although it has helped me lose a stone and a half in 8 weeks) any one can....


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2013)

TBH it's could be seen as an great reason to ride that men are in a minority .
Nice men interested in horses are always in short supply.


----------



## Gazen (7 November 2013)

Go for it.  My husband (40) started riding just over a year ago and he loves it.


----------



## yaffsimone1 (9 November 2013)

Definately give it a go but don't rush into Hunting. You are a long way from going out with the hunt, there are many other outings you can do such as sponsored or fun rides which will ease you into it. Good luck


----------

